# Uses for 8x8 small flash softbox?



## sfogel2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi, all...

Just got a Lastolite 8x8 Ezybox softbox that mounts right on the small flash while it's in the hotshoe or off-camera. 

My intention was to use it to shoot desert flowers for an upcoming trip. Was wondering what other uses it could have. Portraits? Group shots? 

Thx

Steve


----------



## Derrel (Mar 21, 2012)

Small softboxes like that are good for simulating daylight when doing flower macro shots. 8x8 inches is verrrrrrry small for "group shots" of people; the size of the flash is only 64 square inches, so it is NOT a large light source, and it will have no positive effect for groups,whatsoever.In fact,all it will do is cost you light output when used for groups. FOr one-person, close-range portraiture, a speedlight, the Ezybox, and an off-camera flash connecting cord could be a fun combo!

For flowers and macro-range stuff, sure, 8x8 inches ought to work well.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 21, 2012)

It always helps to increase the size of your light source... no matter what you are shooting, but the 8x8 is still tiny. You do lose a couple of stops of light with the Ezybox.. especially if you put in the pre-diffuser, so you might be a bit more limited by the power of your speedlight. 

I use my 8x8 for macro shooting primarily.. with the flash on a macro bracket attached to the camera. For single people shots.. the Ezybox would be far better than bare flash... but as mentioned, watch your range. For single speedlight people shots, I usually prefer a large bounce card (Demb Flip-it), as it loses less light (unless there is a wall nearby. then I might use that)


----------

